# Intro for BA...



## BlackAvenger (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, I am new here obviously. First began researching DMZ on the chem sections of other forums. I will be ordering ironmaglabs DMZ asap!

Please don't get the screen name twisted. It nor am I racial. I'm actually bi-racial but also an old comic book head. I don't follow the comic books any longer but love many of the movies that have been coming out.

Many of us looked to Arnold as a start for us old school bodybuilders & weight lifters but also the comics! In respect to the new movie Captain America the First Avenger I chose my screen name as I am of darker complexion but did not want to use "dark avenger" seeming dark as in evil. Amen! LOL!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BlackAvenger* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

-Hammer said:


> Hello.


 
What's up bro? Speaking of hammer, I still gotta see that Thor movie!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2011)

What a shame you are not a handsome black man. There are way too many skinny caucasian fags around these parts, most of whom have never worked out 

Welcome to IM


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ 

Welcome to the board


----------



## Freeway (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What a shame you are not a handsome black man. There are way too many skinny caucasian fags around these parts, most of whom have never worked out
> 
> Welcome to IM


 
Who said I am not black? I said I was bi-racial so in this society one is still considered black racially, visually. I am just very light skinned, Duane Johnson look-a-like to a degree. I've had little kids to teens swear I was the Rock. LOL! Not an ugly comparison!


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Welcome to the board


 
Tanks...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

BlackAvenger said:


> Who said I am not black? I said I was bi-racial so in this society one is still considered black racially, visually. I am just very light skinned, Duane Johnson look-a-like to a degree. I've had little kids to teens swear I was the Rock. LOL! Not an ugly comparison!


 
Chicks froth for those mocha-coloured brothers 

Me, Im tri-racial. There ain't no race I wouldnt bust a nut over 












DISCLAIMER: SAID NUT MAY BE SMALL AND ATROPHIED AND ANY GIVEN OCCASSION


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 5, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kona_mtb (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## getpumped (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats up


----------

